# Central Machinery Tile/Wet saw



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the Review AJ
your a man of many talents.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Any wet saw of a similar design (blade bath) is going to throw water at you, that is how they work. As with any saw, you should always use the safety equipment. Unless you are going to get A LOT of use out of a tile saw, this should be a rental item. You can rent a really nice one for a lot less than buying a cheap one. If you only have one room to do, it makes sense.

With that said, let's see some pictures of the tile job!!


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, Me and my Grampa are working on the bathroom. When Its done, I'll post some photos.

AJ


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

AJ-
I use a wet saw a lot as I am primarily a glass artist. And getting soaking wet is part of the process - as is a squeegee to the floor every once in awhile - even with floors designed for water run off. I sometimes wear a oilskin apron but it is bulky and hot, so more often I just get really wet.

The blade guard is there for protection, not water diversion. Don't work with out it. Or without safety glasses, even if they get really wet too. Tile or glass can cut through eye tissue as fast as anything. And, since you can't wear gloves, be prepared for nicks and small cuts on your hands from flying pieces. The water helps with that, but after a session at the wet saw, I always have a few spots of blood.

I do not know the system you are reviewing, but I would say that lumberjoe has an excellent point - a good wet saw can make your whole job a lot easier and safer. If you are only doing one room, that wet saw is not going to get much use after this project.

But it sounds like you already got it - so be careful and show us pictures.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi AJ, Kay is right on about glass cutting!! Stay protected.
That HF machinery often needs some rebuilding/tweaking to make it run good but if you can do it, you'll make a nice useful tool out of it. I bought one of their dovetail fixtures and added a lot to it and now it is rock solid and very repeatable!

Good going, AJ!!!!!!!


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Jim! I have a PorterCable dovetail jig, it works good for me. I usually just use box joints, dovetails are nice joints though! The only problem with dovetails are they can crack, but I really don't use my dovetail jig that much anyway. But when you need to cut a dovetail, a dovetail jig is handy to have!
Thanks Jim!
AJ


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got the same saw. Had it for over 2 years now and put down over 500 sq/ft of tile in my house. My biggest problem with it is the blade. It's got a 1" arbor that leaves you with only one option (at least that I've seen so far) as to what blade you can use… HF's. I've gone through about 5 blades now, and at $20-$25 each, I'm thinking my initial idea of saving money going with this model fell a bit off the mark. That being said, I'm very happy with the 3 rooms I've got tiled, and I am finally finished with ALL the flooring in the house so I should no longer have anymore porcelain-dust baths any longer.


----------

